# renting in cyprus



## macandmary (May 17, 2010)

teandto said:


> Hi looking to try and rent a place next year we were posted to cyprus 86 87 & 88 we have been back since and have noticed the changes but would like to rent for at least 6 mths or more. I am confused about the health care we are both 60 can you help? Next how do you find the cost of living are there any really good supermarkets. We hope to find furnished property .. Please excuse if I have done this wrong never been on before any advise would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Mary


----------



## willnwend (Mar 9, 2010)

potamiou said:


> We decided it would be nice to live in Cyprus. Researched as far as possible on computer, then came for a holiday. Came back 3 months later to buy a house. We knew exactly what we wanted and in what sort of area, so looked at loads of properties on net (always plenty of resale properties if you want them.) Bought the house, which had enough sticks of furniture for holiday home, then came on 4 or 5 visits a year, until we could retire from UK work. Then packed everything into a 40ft container, came here, and haven't looked back since. Offhand I can think of nothing that would take us back to UK except for BRIEF holidays.


Hello, not sure if I am doing this right but we need someone to give us real opinions about life in Cyprus for retirees. We retired to French Midi Pyrenees four years ago and although we love our life and neighbours and friends we have had enough of the harsh winter and want to move somewhere warmer. Have holidayed in Cyprus twice, once 24 years ago and then again about 8 years ago. We have no debts or mortgages and would have about 200,000 euros to spend on a house. We then hope to live on about 1000 euros a month. Any help and advice that anyone can give would be so appreciated.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

willnwend said:


> Hello, not sure if I am doing this right but we need someone to give us real opinions about life in Cyprus for retirees. We retired to French Midi Pyrenees four years ago and although we love our life and neighbours and friends we have had enough of the harsh winter and want to move somewhere warmer. Have holidayed in Cyprus twice, once 24 years ago and then again about 8 years ago. We have no debts or mortgages and would have about 200,000 euros to spend on a house. We then hope to live on about 1000 euros a month. Any help and advice that anyone can give would be so appreciated.


For €200,000 you might get a semi-detached or townhouse with communal pool or a nice apartment. The problem though with communal pools etc is that there would be a yearly communal charge which can eat into your money for living on.
If you are in receipt of UK pensions, which would make you eligible to use the state hospitals €1,000 a month would give you a reasonable life style provided you dont want to go out for meals twice a week etc.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## willnwend (Mar 9, 2010)

Veronica said:


> For €200,000 you might get a semi-detached or townhouse with communal pool or a nice apartment. The problem though with communal pools etc is that there would be a yearly communal charge which can eat into your money for living on.
> If you are in receipt of UK pensions, which would make you eligible to use the state hospitals €1,000 a month would give you a reasonable life style provided you dont want to go out for meals twice a week etc.
> 
> Regards
> Veronica


Thanks, I have already bookmarked a village house which is lovely and is only 180000. We have no worries about the state health system. We have the benefits of that here because we are pensioners but we do have to pay a top up of 100 Euros a month which would be good if we could avoid in Cyprus. We don't go out for meals and can manage very well on our state/private pensions but we don't like the inheritance laws here. Are there any rules in Cyprus in this regard. Generally we would love to hear from anyone who will tell us all the good things about Cyprus with any bad bits thrown in so that we don't get carried away. Thanks again. Best wishes Wendy


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

willnwend said:


> Thanks, I have already bookmarked a village house which is lovely and is only 180000. We have no worries about the state health system. We have the benefits of that here because we are pensioners but we do have to pay a top up of 100 Euros a month which would be good if we could avoid in Cyprus. We don't go out for meals and can manage very well on our state/private pensions but we don't like the inheritance laws here. Are there any rules in Cyprus in this regard. Generally we would love to hear from anyone who will tell us all the good things about Cyprus with any bad bits thrown in so that we don't get carried away. Thanks again. Best wishes Wendy


Where is the village?
You need to bear in mind that some of the villages are a bit far out and therefore you would need to travel to shop and then fuel bills for your car (if you are goingto have one) would eat into your money.


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

willnwend said:


> Thanks, I have already bookmarked a village house which is lovely and is only 180000.


We also live in a village, which is quite a bit less expensive than being in the towns. Especially if you are high up and get the annual heating allowance. However, you will need to travel for shopping, as there is virtually no public transport to the villages. Petrol is probably one of our highest outlays, so we shop about once a week, rarely more than that. We will occasionally shop locally for milk etc, and we keep freezers stocked up with meat. We make our own bread, but the village bread keeps quite well if you need it to.


----------

